# Help With Value on NBF Beretta Model 84



## JobOne (Mar 1, 2013)

I have a *Never Been Fired* Beretta model 84 manufacture date 1980 with box, docs and 3 mags. Has smooth walnut grips. Any help determining the value of this baby would be appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

84 What? F....FS....BB?


----------



## JobOne (Mar 1, 2013)

berettabone said:


> 84 What? F....FS....BB?


No letters, simply a Model 84 imported by Berben Corp in NY.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Is that a 380


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you look at Wikepedia, you can see which one it is....................I would guess around $700 right now, seems to be an average price.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That was a very nice gun I remember that gun. Buy it


----------



## JobOne (Mar 1, 2013)

Wiki calls it a Base versions (no letter suffix). I own the pistol, just trying to figure out a ballpark value. Hard to compare to other used guns because it's never has a round chambered in it. Thanks


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

JobOne said:


> Wiki calls it a Base versions (no letter suffix). I own the pistol, just trying to figure out a ballpark value. Hard to compare to other used guns because it's never has a round chambered in it. Thanks


https://www.google.com/search?q=ber...75,d.dmQ&fp=c560990d2333dfe8&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can also go to GunBroker and do a search of the same or similar handgun. 

It is a nice gun, so don't sell it on the cheap.


----------



## JobOne (Mar 1, 2013)

berettabone said:


> If you look at Wikepedia, you can see which one it is....................I would guess around $700 right now, seems to be an average price.


So, is there no added value for UNFIRED perfect pistol that is 33 years old? Thanks for the feedback so far.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JobOne said:


> So, is there no added value for UNFIRED perfect pistol that is 33 years old? Thanks for the feedback so far.


That depends on the firearm itself, how rare it is, and how desirable it may be. And, it depends on how badly a potential buyer might want it.

No real guidelines to go by, other than how much cash might be placed in front of you at the time.


----------



## Rev579 (Mar 3, 2013)

JobOne said:


> So, is there no added value for UNFIRED perfect pistol that is 33 years old? Thanks for the feedback so far.


Basically, the market for these is a bit skewed right now. And while value is what a buyer will buy it for and/or a seller will sell it for, the blue book value is, at 100%, 
84 $295; 84B $295; 84BB $295; 84F $395; and 84 Cheetah $585.
They are selling and being bought at a different amount too. Currently selling for $400-$600+, for Like New In Box. If it still has a sticker on it, who knows. 
But $700 IS the added value, if anyone will bite, for a never been fired 84, without a de-cocker and some of the added features that are present in the 84BB and currently manufactured 84FS.
I'd stay away from an 84F(issues with the safety).


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

The gun market is skewed right now, but don't think its affected the collectors market that much. New gun owners seem attracted to the modern plastic stuff. Serious collectors still holding things tight. Estate sales seems to be picking up. Guess I'd better sell.


----------



## JobOne (Mar 1, 2013)

Rev579 said:


> Basically, the market for these is a bit skewed right now. And while value is what a buyer will buy it for and/or a seller will sell it for, the blue book value is, at 100%,
> 84 $295; 84B $295; 84BB $295; 84F $395; and 84 Cheetah $585.
> They are selling and being bought at a different amount too. Currently selling for $400-$600+, for Like New In Box. If it still has a sticker on it, who knows.
> But $700 IS the added value, if anyone will bite, for a never been fired 84, without a de-cocker and some of the added features that are present in the 84BB and currently manufactured 84FS.
> I'd stay away from an 84F(issues with the safety).


So, your estimate is $700? I assume this will only increase in value with age?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

JobOne said:


> So, your estimate is $700? I assume this will only increase in value with age?


To a certain point or degree. The market will determine it's value and at some point, it will hold steady.


----------



## Rev579 (Mar 3, 2013)

JobOne said:


> So, your estimate is $700? I assume this will only increase in value with age?


I'm not an estimator, am fond of Beretta's and BDA's, but not for the safe. I'll also add, that there are people with more money than sense too. If you can get $700, take the money and run. $700 means a buyer will be out almost $800(if they are lucky) after FFL and shipping fees. I still think $500 is too much for a LNIB 84, but someone else might not, so don't go by my judgement. A buyer can get a really nice one he/she can shoot, handle, and be extremely proud of, for less than $450. 6 months ago they were selling for $350-$400, in excellent condition. If you like it, keep it.


----------

